# Sony CD-RW CRX217e drivers?



## jongscx (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Dell Dimension e310 with Windows XP Pro. Randomly, the CD drive is no longer working. It does not show up in the My Computer, but everything is still powered up and running.

Device manager shows the yellow circle with a (!) in it, meaning general error. Tried to download the "Dell driver", but it's a firmware update that only works if the drive is working normally. No longer have original backup, and I probably deleted the reimage partition.

so basically, ray:ray:ray:HALP PLS...ray:ray:ray:


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most computers are good about reinstalling the drives automatically. I would first try going into the device manager and uninstall the drive. Then reboot and the computer will (should) reinstall the drive automatically.


----------



## onewaylife4all (Mar 6, 2008)

You might could try this:

http://www.dell-drivers.com/ViewDownloadUrl.asp?ID=14367&brNum=3&show=0


If that doesn't work I would recommend uninstalling the device driver from device manager, powering your computer off, physically removing the power and IDE connectors from the drive and turn your system back on. Then let Windows boot up, and then power it off again. Then reconnect the appropriate cords and power your computer back on. See if Windows re-detects the drive.


----------



## MasterViper (Aug 8, 2008)

i have a dell dimension 3000 the drives does not work 
wat can u all recommend i do


----------

